# Looking to Roleplay



## StolenMadWolf (Oct 5, 2017)

I'm looking to do a roleplay either here or on Discord with any number of guys, 3-4 preferably but I'm to do 1 on 1 or larger roleplays.

I'm interested in fantasy, sci fi, post apocolyptic... quite a range of genres and I'm happy with combat or more relaxed RPs.

I don't do NSFW RPs.

Give me a shout if you are up for some.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Oct 5, 2017)

I won't do 1x1. I have an idea for a rp it was going to be a story but I realized I make rough transitions when not rping. Would you like to hear about it?


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Oct 5, 2017)

SlyRiolu said:


> I won't do 1x1. I have an idea for a rp it was going to be a story but I realized I make rough transitions when not rping. Would you like to hear about it?



Sure, I'm happy to hear that.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Oct 5, 2017)

Alright sorta a concept though not a actual plot. Well it is but not fully if you know what I mean.

 My idea for the antagonists were to be like the crusaders but they would kill off they anyone they deemed as nihilists/not believing in their one god. They wear mostly thick leather or some with chain mail (due to the amount of them and their ships.). Acting merciless to anyone they meet that isn't part of their religion. 

Anthros are every land animal except domesticated animals like normal dogs. There are limitations like on birds they would have arm wings instead of wings of their back and its hard to fly long distances without the help of magic. Domesticated animals exist but won't be anthro. 

I'm planning for the start of the rp to be in a semi arid place perhaps in a town or city.

I'll let you know if I can think of anything else.


----------



## Steelite (Oct 5, 2017)

@SlyRiolu I feel like our current RP is pretty dead. I'm still waitin' here...


----------



## SlyRiolu (Oct 6, 2017)

@Steelite 
I'm waiting for Emmy.


----------



## Steelite (Oct 6, 2017)

SlyRiolu said:


> @Steelite
> I'm waiting for Emmy.


I may as well invite you and her to my server. RPs for everyone there, in the form of short bounty missions.


----------



## Steelite (Oct 6, 2017)

@SlyRiolu here : Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Preston (Mar 12, 2018)

StolenMadWolf said:


> I'm looking to do a roleplay either here or on Discord with any number of guys, 3-4 preferably but I'm to do 1 on 1 or larger roleplays.
> 
> I'm interested in fantasy, sci fi, post apocolyptic... quite a range of genres and I'm happy with combat or more relaxed RPs.
> 
> ...


Still up for some RP?


----------

